# Avebury....



## {97702} (6 September 2016)

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-...t/news/default.aspx?section=59&itemTitle=News

So sad


----------



## PolarSkye (6 September 2016)

Ah bless him.  Thoughts with all connections - I know that sounds trite, but I mean it.  

P


----------



## Charlie007 (6 September 2016)

What a horse. Very sad news


----------



## Bearsmum (6 September 2016)

So so sad, I've always loved that horse, such a shame he didn't have a longer retirement, but at least he was loved and didn't suffer. I was so thrilled to see him at Backwater this year. RIP.


----------



## Evie91 (6 September 2016)

So sad to read this, wonderful horse,such a shame he didn't get a longer retirement, but what a life!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (6 September 2016)

Very sad, a fantastic horse.


----------



## Clodagh (7 September 2016)

So sad. Such a short retirement.


----------



## claracanter (7 September 2016)

So sad for all connections. RIP gorgeous boy


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 September 2016)

what a fab horse and a shame he wasnt retired for longer,another blow for andrew as he bred him as well  at least he was loved to the end..RIP


----------



## LadyGascoyne (7 September 2016)

Just the saddest news. What an amazing horse he was.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2016)

Very sad one of my favourite horses ever .
Lucky horse to live and die with one family .


----------

